# Windows 7 x64 bleibt beim Startscreen hängen



## Professor Frink (26. Februar 2010)

*Windows 7 x64 bleibt beim Startscreen hängen*

Moin Leute,
reisst mir jetzt nicht dne Kopf ab, ich weiss, dass es das Thema schonmal gab, aber die Freds haben mir net geholfen.
Situation is folgende:  NAchdem ich meine Wakü eingebaut hab bleibt Windows abundzu beim booten hängen. Also der Bootscreen verschwindet einfach net ! Wenn ich die Starthilfe laufen lass, geht danach meistens wieder. Manchmal startet der PC aber auch 3mal normal und dann ist das Problem wieder da !
MB: Asus P6T
i7-920
gtx 275

woran kann das liegen `?


----------



## Professor Frink (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Windows 7 x64 bleibt beim Startscreen hängen*

hm, hab jetzt rausgefunden, dass es manchmal auch geht nachdem ich ihn rebootet hab, aber eben alles nur manchmal, konnte bisher kein muster feststellen


----------



## guna7 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Windows 7 x64 bleibt beim Startscreen hängen*

Gibt es denn irgend eine Fehlermeldung?


----------



## Professor Frink (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Windows 7 x64 bleibt beim Startscreen hängen*

nope, er bleibt solange stehen bis ich in ausmache


----------



## guna7 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Windows 7 x64 bleibt beim Startscreen hängen*

Falls du übertaktet hast, stell im BIOS die Default-Werte ein.

Gibt der PC einen Piepton von sich? Wenn ja, wie viele Töne? Kurz oder lang?

Bist du sicher, dass die Wakü sicheren Kontakt hat?

Welches Netzteil hast du? Bitte Marke und Watt angeben!

Hast du den RAM schon mal getestet? Evtl. mal mit nur einem Riegel booten, wenn das nicht hilft mit dem nächsten probieren.


----------



## Professor Frink (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Windows 7 x64 bleibt beim Startscreen hängen*

also ich bin kein volltrottel, das ist erst so seit ich die wakü montiert hab also fällt nt weg, zum thema kontakt: 47° nach 20 Minuten prime sagen alles, ram testen steht noch aus...
keine Starttöne und gäb es welche hätt ich den Code schon analysiert^^


----------



## guna7 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Windows 7 x64 bleibt beim Startscreen hängen*

Schließlich hast ja du gefragt! Willst du dir helfen lassen oder nicht?


----------



## Professor Frink (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Windows 7 x64 bleibt beim Startscreen hängen*

sorry,^^ das klang nen bisschen scharf,tut mir leid, aber dein post klang so nen bisschen von oben herab  also so die offensichtlichen sachen hab ich schon ausprobiert, bzw kommen garnet infrage, ich hab in anderen freds gelesen dass das irgendeine rameinstellung ist, weißt du da genaueres


----------



## guna7 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Windows 7 x64 bleibt beim Startscreen hängen*

Na geht doch! Das sollte nicht "von oben herab" klingen, sorry!

Man fängt halt mit dem nahe liegendsten an. Manchmal hat man einfach was übersehen, ging mir auch schon so.

Unregelmäßige Abstürze oder dergleichen könnten schon auf den RAM hinweisen. Leider weiß ich auch nix über diverse Einstellungen. An deiner Stelle würde ich, wie gesagt, erst mal einen Riegel nach dem anderen *einzeln* testen.


----------



## Professor Frink (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Windows 7 x64 bleibt beim Startscreen hängen*

ok wird gemacht chef ^^
das hab ich net gemacht weil ich gelesen hab das dass mit einer art "stromsparfunktion" zusammenhängt die sich mit win7 net verträgt. Die Nummer mit dem einzelne Riegel testen bringt es ja eher wenn man HW defekte ausschließen will, oder ?


----------



## guna7 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Windows 7 x64 bleibt beim Startscreen hängen*

Nicht doch! Chef? Ich bitte dich! 

Nein im Ernst, du hast Recht. Du musst Schritt für Schritt vorgehen, um einen Defekt auszuschließen und das Problem einzugrenzen.

Von einer Stromsparfunktion, die sich mit WIN7 nicht verträgt habe ich noch nix gehört. Bin aber auch nicht allwissend.

Wenn es aber vorher (ohne Wakü) gefunzt hat mit identischen BIOS-Einstellungen und gleichem OS kann man das doch ausschleißen, denke ich. 

Hast du eigentlich übertaktet?

Komisch ist, dass das Board keinen Piep von sich gibt. Wenn der PC funzt und das tut er ja manchmal hast du geschrieben, dann piept er aber, oder?


----------



## Professor Frink (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Windows 7 x64 bleibt beim Startscreen hängen*

jop, ich glaub ich hab irgendeine option aktiviert vonwegen stilles booten, aber das mb gibt ja eh nur tonsignale wenn ein hw defekt vorliegt und das tut er ja net, sonst würde er den test am nfang des booten mitm absturz quittieren


----------



## guna7 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Windows 7 x64 bleibt beim Startscreen hängen*



Professor Frink schrieb:


> ....aber das mb gibt ja eh nur tonsignale wenn ein hw defekt vorliegt .....


Das stimmt so nicht ganz. Wenn alles i.O. ist dann gibt das MB einen kurzen Piepton aus.


----------



## Professor Frink (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Windows 7 x64 bleibt beim Startscreen hängen*

jep weiß ich, hat meins auch mal gemacht, aber irgendwie macht es das netmehr, denke mal es liegt an einer BIOS einstellung


----------



## guna7 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Windows 7 x64 bleibt beim Startscreen hängen*

Solltest du ändern!

Hast du schon mal die RAMs getestet?

edit: Eine Freundin von mir meinte, es könnte an einer im BIOS deaktivierten Lüftersteuerung liegen. Wie siehts da aus? 

Was kühlst du eigentlich mit Wakü?


----------



## Professor Frink (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Windows 7 x64 bleibt beim Startscreen hängen*

nur den Prozzi aktuell, für den Grakakühler fehlt aktuell das geld
ich kuck mal im BIOS nach Lüftersteuerung,


----------



## Professor Frink (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Windows 7 x64 bleibt beim Startscreen hängen*

JEHAA
ich habs in den Griff gekriegt. Danke an guna7 für den Tipp mit der Lüftersteuerung !
Als ich den Radi montiert hab, habe ich mangels STeckplätze einen der 3 Radilüfter in den CPU-Fan Anschluss gesteckt, das hat im net gefallen weil der für nen CPU-Lüfter komsiche Drehzahlen hat. Jetzt hab ich die Lüftersteuerung im BIOS auf ignored gestellt und jetzt gehta wie Peta ^^
thx


----------



## guna7 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Windows 7 x64 bleibt beim Startscreen hängen*

Meinen Glückwunsch, die Idee kam allerdings nicht von mir. Muss ich leider zugeben. Ich werde deinen Dank weiterleiten.


----------



## Professor Frink (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Windows 7 x64 bleibt beim Startscreen hängen*

tu das hauptsache es läuft !


----------



## guna7 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Windows 7 x64 bleibt beim Startscreen hängen*

Schon geschehen! Viel Spaß mit deinem PC!


----------



## Professor Frink (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Windows 7 x64 bleibt beim Startscreen hängen*

danke, obwohl an dem nochviel getan wird  !


----------



## Sarge_70 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Windows 7 x64 bleibt beim Startscreen hängen*

An der ganzen Aufregung gestern war also "nur" die Wakü schuld.


----------



## Professor Frink (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Windows 7 x64 bleibt beim Startscreen hängen*

naja teilweise, eine Festplatte wird immernochnet erkannt, aber darum kümmere ich mich grade ! Aber du hast REcht, so eine Kleinigkeit kann richtig auf die Nerven gehen !


----------



## Sarge_70 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Windows 7 x64 bleibt beim Startscreen hängen*

Frag mich auch, was mit der HDD los ist.  

Kann natürlich auch sein, dass sie hinüber ist, hoffen wir mal nicht.


----------



## Professor Frink (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Windows 7 x64 bleibt beim Startscreen hängen*

ach quatsch ! sie wird ja von BIOS und gerätemanager korrekt erkannt und ich spür auch dass sie arbeitet, wenn man sie anfässt


----------



## Sarge_70 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Windows 7 x64 bleibt beim Startscreen hängen*

Nimm mal ein anderes SATA-Kabel und einen anderen Port. Eigentlich müsste sie ja immer noch auf NTFS formatiert sein.


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (10. April 2010)

*AW: Windows 7 x64 bleibt beim Startscreen hängen*

Hey Leute,

ich wollte keinen neuen Thread aufmachen, habe ein ähnliches problem!

War gerade dabei Starcraft 2 zu spielen, dann gab`s mittag, als ich wieder kam -> Blackscreen...
dachte mir da nichts bei, der Monitor schaltet sich ja nach ein paar minuten automatisch ab, allerdings konnte ich ihn nicht mehr zurückholen aus dem ruhemodus -> also Neustart!

nach dem Neustart blieben dann Windiows 7 und Win XP beim Bootscreen hängen, und das über Minuten, habe dann speicherdiagnose und systemmstartdiagnose durchlaufen lassen, bei der Systemstartdiagnose wurde ein fehler gefunden, der nicht behoben werden konnte, konnte aber nicht sehen, was das für einer war... nachdem dann der speichertest durchgelaufen ist (war ein paar minuten weg vom rechner) lief dann win7 ganz normal, habe dann gleich nochmal neu gestartet um zu sehen, ob nun alles okay sei, wieder hing der bootscreen, habe dann noch telefoniert und nach ca. 10 minuten bootscreen startete dann win 7 ordnungsgemäß...

woran kann das nun liegen?
meine CPU ist nicht mehr übertaktet (habe biso defaults geladen),
die Graka ist immernoch übertaktet, das allerdings schon etwas länger, damit gab`s keine probleme
habe auch nicht neues installiert/deinstalliert

weiß nicht mehr so recht weiter, wie ich die bootzeit wiedder verkürzen kann - wäre super, wenn ich hier hilfe finden würde!

vielen dank schon einmal im Voraus an die Helfenden!

MfG Basti

edit: abgesicherter modus startet ohne probleme
wenn ich dann normal starten will, dann hört die hdd-kontrollleuchte auf zu leuchten beim screen "windows wird gestartet" - dieses aufbauenmde windows symbol ist im Ganzen da!


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (11. April 2010)

*AW: Windows 7 x64 bleibt beim Startscreen hängen*

Hat denn niemand eine Idee?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Windows 7 x64 bleibt beim Startscreen hängen*

Wenn er im Abgesicherten Modus einwandfrei startet, ist es oft ein Trieber Problem. Hast du bevor du Sarkraft gezockt hast irgentwelch neu installiert, oder ein Update von irgent welchen Tools gemacht zum Beispiel Demon tolls oder Tune Up, die können auch solche Probleme verursachen. 
Und zuletzt noch natürlich das leidige Thema Virenscanner sind fast die Fehlerquelle nummer eins bei solchen Sachen.
Wenn garnix mehr hilft versuch die Windows eigene Systemwiederhelstellung mit einem Punkt vor der ganzen Problematik.


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (11. April 2010)

*AW: Windows 7 x64 bleibt beim Startscreen hängen*

hey!?

ersteinmal danke für deine antwort...
nein, habe nichts weiter installiert, zumindest nicht aktiv, windows updates sind eingeschaltet!
ich habe auch schon wieder ein älteres backup aufgespielt, über die systemwiederherstellung, aber das brachte auch nix...
^^was da halt komisch ist, dass win xp auch nicht startet, wie es dort allerdings im abgesicherten modus aussieht weiß ich nicht, ist ja auch eigentlich egal, oder!?

ich könnte den virenscanner MSE im abgesicherten modus deinstallieren und es dann nochmal versuchen! Asso, MSE läuft auch auf XP!
^^dennoch kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, dass das prob daher rührt...

andere ideen? wollte schon die grafiktreiber neu installieren, geht aber im abgesicherten modus nich...


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (11. April 2010)

*AW: Windows 7 x64 bleibt beim Startscreen hängen*

mein mainboard hat ja ne interne grafikeinheit, ist zwar nur ne HD3300, aber dennoch lässt sich win 7 damit ohne probleme starten, wenn ich die grafiktreiber der 4870 im abgesicherten modus  deinstalliere, dann kann ich win7 auch ohne probleme starten,. so lange bis er die treiber installiert, dann friert windows beim start wieder ein - also liegt es wohl an der GraKa an sich...

ich habe den catalyst auch vollständig entfernt und bin wieder zum 10.2 zurückgekehrt, allerdings bleibt das problem bestehen...

kann es sein, dass es allein an der grafikkarte liegt und ist diese nun kaputt?

^^danke für eure hilfe!


----------



## iRaptor (12. April 2010)

*AW: Windows 7 x64 bleibt beim Startscreen hängen*

Ich habe das Problem auch das es manchmal hängen bleibt. Kommt nicht sehr oft vor.
Ich reeboote dann einfach. Sonst habe ich mit Win keine Probleme.


----------



## einstky (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Windows 7 x64 bleibt beim Startscreen hängen*

ich habe mich extra in diesem forum registriert nur um der unbekannten freundin zu danke!! 4 Jahre ist es zwar her, aber die lüftersteuerung ist jetzt auch wieder DIE lösung! 
ich wüsste gerne noch wie sie damals darauf gekommen ist? sie war ja anscheinend die einzige (ich habe meinen Computer schon seit Monaten und schaue wöchentlich nach neuen Lösungen...)


Auf dass es heute keine Zufälle waren und ich mich bald mit einem eigenen Beitrag melden muss ^^


----------

